# Transmission iPhone > Mac



## apponi (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

J'ai acheté un Mac récemment et j'aimerais retrouver mes contacts / notes / événements calendrier de mon téléphone (iPhone 7 iOS 14.3) sur mon Mac. 

J'ai pour cela prix un abonnement iCloud avec plus de stockage (celui à 2€), rentré mon identifiant sur mon tel et sur l'ordi, sélectionné les informations que je voulais stocker... mais rien n'y fait je ne les retrouve pas sur le Mac. 

Avez-vous une idée? Quelque chose que je n'ai pas fait ? 
Merci d'avance de vos retours,
En vous souhaitant une bonne fin de journée !


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Septembre 2022)

apponi a dit:


> mais rien n'y fait je ne les retrouve pas sur le Mac.


Bonjour,
Ouvre l'app Photos sur ton Mac et le téléchargement devrait commencer, mais il est vrai aussi que ce n'est pas immédiat, donc 
patience, si tout est bien paramètré ça va se faire pas d'inquiétude !


----------



## apponi (26 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ouvre l'app Photos sur ton Mac et le téléchargement devrait commencer, mais il est vrai aussi que ce n'est pas immédiat, donc
> patience, si tout est bien paramètré ça va se faire pas d'inquiétude !


Merci pour ta réponse. Pour la photo c'est bon, j'ai les photos de mon téléphone sur l'ordi. Mais ce n'est pas le cas des notes, des contacts et des événements que je rentre sur le calendrier alors qu'ils sont sélectionnés (a priori en tout cas) sur le cloud...


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Septembre 2022)

apponi a dit:


> Mais ce n'est pas le cas des notes, des contacts et des événements que je rentre sur le calendrier alors qu'ils sont sélectionnés (a priori en tout cas) sur le cloud...


Patience est synonyme de longueur de temps, ne t'inquiète pas tout va se faire, ouvre les applis concernées et laisse faire  
La première fois  est toujours délicate


----------



## LS Zaitsev (26 Septembre 2022)

D'abord, il faut s'assurer, sur les 2 appareils, que les applications et services voulus sont bien configurés pour utiliser iCloud (dans Réglages).
Ensuite, il faut savoir que certains services (comme Trousseau par ex.) réclament l'activation de la sécurité à deux facteurs.


----------

